# Blues parties in Brum



## Spion (Apr 11, 2009)

Do these still happen in Brum?

I was listening to a load of reggae earlier and I was transported back to my early 20s (late 1980s) and thoughts of blues parties.

It used be after the pub (usually in Moseley) on a Saturday night then off to the one on Traf Road, or St Pauls Road ("The Garden Party"), occasionally at Lime Grove and I remember one in Edgbaston off Hagley Rd near Bearwood once too. Never had the balls to go the one in Lozells *eek*

The one in Traf Road was in a big empty house. Entrance to blues was either free or "one dollar" and there'd be bands sometimes (Traf Rd) but always sound systems and lots of rooms or bits of the garden you could install you and your mates in and drink and smoke the night away to booming bass lines.

Do they still happen? What's the music like at them now if they do? Anyone else got any memories of blues parties back in the day?

It really got me remeniscing and hankering for a few bottles of stout, some curry goat, and skinning up while swaying the night away.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 11, 2009)

I used to live on Traf Rd and drink in The Traf (1990s).  It's now called Patrick Kavanaghs.

The soundsystem I used to DJ with used to do parties with a bloke who ran a place in Balsall Heath.  We used to do techno/house/breaks and he'd do reggae/soul.


----------

